# Not your average water drop (Possibly NSFW :giggle:)



## JustJazzie (Dec 25, 2014)

I used our "Somewhere over the rainbow" book for the colors in these and LOVED how they turned out! 
Number one made me :Giggle: Hopefully you will too!

C&c always welcome. 

1)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4)


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Dec 25, 2014)

Is that a drop of water in your pocket or are you just happy to see me.


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 25, 2014)

#1 looks like a hard shot.

Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Ilovemycam (Dec 25, 2014)

Liked your Flickr too. Nice clean work!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 26, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Is that a drop of water in your pocket or are you just happy to see me.



Lol!! Made me laugh both times I read this.



fotomonkey said:


> #1 looks like a hard shot.
> 
> Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk



Lol! Nice one.



Ilovemycam said:


> Liked your Flickr too. Nice clean work!


 Thank you!!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 26, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 26, 2014)

I would title number one... Mirage ...


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 26, 2014)

Is that a wart? lol, Nice work!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 26, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Looking good!


 Thank you!


oldhippy said:


> I would title number one... Mirage ...


Nice one! I am terrible at naming things.



EIngerson said:


> Is that a wart? lol, Nice work!


:Giggle: Thanks!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Stormchase (Dec 28, 2014)

lol im trying to see what you guys are in #1. just don't see it haha. looks like "Wimpy" from the old popeye cartoons tho.


----------



## mishele (Dec 28, 2014)

Naughty!!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 28, 2014)

NSFH


----------



## LilyBee (Dec 29, 2014)

Lol.
Very nice pics though!


----------

